# معلومات عن Electronic Injection System في السيارات



## م ع ع م ص س ع (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد عملت موقع مجاني به معلومات كثيرة ومفيدة عن الُ

Electronic Injection System في السيارات

ارجو ان يكون مفيدا لكل من يرغب في جمع معلومات عن هذا النظام

كما ارجو وضع اي اقتراحات لتطويره وتكبيره لجعله موقعا غنيا ملئ بمعلومات متكاملة لأي راغب في البحث

واليكم الرابط

http://geocities.com/maea_eng/index.html


----------



## م ع ع م ص س ع (25 مارس 2009)

اتمنى وضع اي اقتراحات لتطوير الموقع


----------



## زيد جبار (26 مارس 2009)

رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## م ع ع م ص س ع (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي
ولكن
هل هناك وسيلة لتطويره من حيث التصميم والمعلومات


----------



## WAEL_2005_99 (31 أغسطس 2009)

حلووووووووو مشكور اخي


----------

